# XT Set der frühen 90er-Jahre ; Kurbel FC-M730 + RD-M737 + FD-M735



## Asiafighter (14. März 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110102865479&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCAE:11


Biete Euch hier ein XT Set der frühen 90er-Jahre,

bestehend aus:

Kurbel XT FC-M730 ; 175mm  
Schaltwerk XT RD-M737 
Umwerfer XT FD-M735 ; Zug von unten, 28,6mm

Voll funktionsfähig, Kettenblätter abgenutzt.
Optisch befriedigend bis ausreichend (siehe Bilder), mit Politur einiges zu retten/aufzuarbeiten.


----------

